# What do you consider overcrowded?



## aconrad (Apr 30, 2008)

To me, its when the fish dont have the territory they need or the tank cannot withstand the bioload those fish put out. If I've got the biological in place to handle all those fish and they have the room they need, I have no problem putting them into my tank. People seem to be a bit obsessive to only have 10 fish in their tank, when fish like cory cats the more the better! You can go ahead and get 30 of them, they wont mind at all.


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

I agree on the non-effectiveness of the 1" per gallon rule. In my opinion, if you've got the green plant matter to handle elevated bio-loads and good swimming room there's no limit to how many fish you can put in.

Also, levels of the tank matter. 20 tetras in a 10 gallon is crowded cause they're all middle swimmers. However, 6 guppies, 10 tetras, and 4 cory cats would be perfect cause they all occupy different levels of the tank, provided you've got a lush 10 gallon and plenty of swimming room.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

aconrad said:


> If I've got the biological in place to handle all those fish and they have the room they need, I have no problem putting them into my tank. People seem to be a bit obsessive to only have 10 fish in their tank, when fish like cory cats the more the better! You can go ahead and get 30 of them, they wont mind at all.


I agree. Overcrowding can be a very subjective subject. It doesn't matter if I have 100 fish in a 20g as long as my ammonia, nitrites, and nitrates are within an acceptable value to maintain fish health, IMO. For all anyone knows I could be doing daily 50% water changes. I think it has a lot to do with the individual and how willing that person is to do what they have to do. If they have 3 fish and can't keep the values where they need to be due to poor maintenance, then to me that tank is overcrowded. All just examples....I wouldn't want 100 fish in a 20g.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

I do have 100 fish in a 20 long  all endlers.


----------



## aconrad (Apr 30, 2008)

I do weekly water changes just out of habit. My tanks have been up for years with no problems. The 1" per gallon rule applies to 1" cubed. Not 1" in fish length. Two 6 inch mollies do not equal a 12" pleco. People are a bit harsh on this site about criticizing "overstocked" tanks.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

aconrad said:


> I do weekly water changes just out of habit. My tanks have been up for years with no problems. The 1" per gallon rule applies to 1" squared. Not 1" in fish length. Two 6 inch mollies do not equal a 12" pleco. People are a bit harsh on this site about criticizing "overstocked" tanks.


I think you mistake what a lot of people are saying. Overstocked would never come from someone on here unless the person posting is having some type of problem, whether it be ammonia spikes, fish deaths, etc.. Nobody ever comes on here and says, "Hey, I got 40 fish in my 20 gallon tank and everything is fine." 

The issues created from having a lot of fish, not even using the term overstocked, are there because of either pushing the limit of filtration or maintenance habits not being what it needs to be to support whatever fish is in the tank. If you are new to the hobby, and you put 20 fish in a 20gal tank and start having problems with fish health, then you are overstocked whether or not the fish are .25" or 1". Being stocked to where you are beyond "normal" limits is usually not for a beginner and therefore somebody would probably tell that person they are overstocked.

I have between 85-95 fish in a 75g tank. Am I overstocked? On paper, maybe so. But, if I am not having any problems, doing weekly testing, 50% water changes, loaded with plants, and my water is cycled about 8 times a hour, do you think people would tell me that? The answer is yes...if I start having problems and come here for help. On the other side, if you have 5 fish in a 55g tank and you are having issues with ammonia/nitrite/nitrate being too high, then you are overstocked. Overstocked beyond your ability to keep the tank where it needs to be maintained. Bottom line.


----------



## snail (Aug 6, 2010)

Daily water changes might be okay until you get the flu and cant do them for three or four days. I wouldn't feel comfortable with a tank that would crash without constant attention on a long term basis, but everyone is different. Most newcomers have a small tank with a small filter and want an easy to run tank. I only use the 1 inch rule on small and not very messy fish and I think it can be very helpful for those new to the hobby but it is more of a helpful guide than a rule. It also doesn't take into account the personality of the fish, research should be done about each fish you buy.

By the way, what do you feed your mollies to get them to 6 inches?!!


----------



## M1ster Stanl3y (Dec 10, 2010)

As long as you have fish that stay to sections....bottom feeders, middle swimmers, and top swimmers I cant see why 1" per gallon should apply...its like the watts per gallon rule..ever changing ever evolving. The better the equipment the better you can keep your fish. Better btw meaning able to handle what you have not the most expensive set up.


----------

